# ايات من الكتاب المقدس عن المرأة



## حبيب يسوع (6 ديسمبر 2012)

ايات من الكتاب المقدس عن المرأة

"لطف المرأة ينعم رجلها"
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 26: 16)

"انك يا رب عالم باني لم اشته رجلا قط واني قد صنت نفسي منزهة عن كل شهوة"
(سفر طوبيا 3: 16)


"مُلاَحِظِينَ سِيرَتَكُنَّ الطَّاهِرَةَ بِخَوْفٍ"
(رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 3: 2)


"وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَكَلَّمْ بِمَا يَلِيقُ بِالتَّعْلِيمِ الصَّحِيحِ: أَنْ يَكُونَ الأَشْيَاخُ صَاحِينَ، ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، مُتَعَقِّلِينَ، أَصِحَّاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالصَّبْرِ. كَذلِكَ الْعَجَائِزُ فِي سِيرَةٍ تَلِيقُ بِالْقَدَاسَةِ، غَيْرَ ثَالِبَاتٍ، غَيْرَ مُسْتَعْبَدَاتٍ لِلْخَمْرِ الْكَثِيرِ، مُعَلِّمَاتٍ الصَّلاَحَ، لِكَيْ يَنْصَحْنَ الْحَدَثَاتِ أَنْ يَكُنَّ مُحِبَّاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ وَيُحْبِبْنَ أَوْلاَدَهُنَّ، مُتَعَقِّلاَتٍ، عَفِيفَاتٍ، مُلاَزِمَاتٍ بُيُوتَهُنَّ، صَالِحَاتٍ، خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَدَّفَ عَلَى كَلِمَةِ اللهِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 2: 1-5)


"وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ، فَأُوصِيهِمْ، لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ، أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا، وَإِنْ فَارَقَتْهُ، فَلْتَلْبَثْ غَيْرَ مُتَزَوِّجَةٍ، أَوْ لِتُصَالِحْ رَجُلَهَا. وَلاَ يَتْرُكِ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ"
(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 10، 11)


"أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ. وَلكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ"
(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 22-24)


"أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا الْكَنِيسَةَ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 25)


"يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 28)




"يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا"
(سفر التكوين 2: 24؛ إنجيل متى 19: 5؛ إنجيل مرقس 10: 7؛ رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 31)




"فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا"

(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 33)




"المرأة المُحِبة للصمت عطية من الرب، والنفس المُتَأدِّبَة لا يُسْتَبْدَل بها"
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 26: 18)




"لِتَصْمُتْ نِسَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَأْذُونًا لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمْنَ، بَلْ يَخْضَعْنَ كَمَا يَقُولُ النَّامُوسُ أَيْضًا"

(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 14: 34)








"لِتَتَعَلَّمِ الْمَرْأَةُ بِسُكُوتٍ فِي كُلِّ خُضُوعٍ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 11)




"اَلْحُسْنُ غِشٌّ وَالْجَمَالُ بَاطِلٌ، أَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَّقِيَةُ الرَّبَّ فَهِيَ تُمْدَحُ"

(سفر الأمثال 31: 30)

منقول


----------

